# 2 maidens



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

As the regional SCA (medieval maniacs) were gearing up for their Superbowl, the Pennsic War, they discovered 2 abandoned Calico kittens! the 2 were cared for, and a forever homes were found for them. 

My librarian friend Mary, who was a participant said she'd never heard the term. 
Time for an intro!

Cat Daddy
Meowmie
Meezer
Furkids
Skinkids
Kittoh
Floof

She does have several of her own, and has a feeding station in her yard.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The 2 were taken in as a set!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kurt, What a Happy Ending!! Love when something like this happens!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

